# Donate a mouthpiece to SOTW (It will make you feel good)



## Steve Sullivan (Mar 4, 2003)

I have lately been evaluating the importance of this website to me, and trying to think of ways that I could contribute back to this service. The other day I was looking at the contents of my plastic tub of mouthpieces and it hit me. *Donate the proceeds of the sale of one mouthpiece to SOTW.*

What better way to take a purchase that for whatever reason has not worked out for you, put it in the hands of someone else that wants it and at the same time provide revenue to a service that provides significant value to everyone here.

My suggestion would be to post your offering under this thread following the rules of the Marketplace and then Paypal the proceeds from your sale (minus your paypal, and shipping expenses) to the SOTW paypal account that is in Harri's name (Harri Rautiainen) there is a link to this account above in the *Support SOTW* menu item.

Maybe you can have some fun with this by making a dedication along with your mouthpiece offering to one of the saxophone legends that has inspired you 

I think this would be a fairly simple, painless way to give back to this service.

To stay true to the rules of this thread:

I am selling a SOTW mouthpiece fund raising program 
Price: Free
email and shipping location in my signature below.

Steve Sullivan


----------



## Steve Sullivan (Mar 4, 2003)

*Selmer S-80 Alto mouthpiece (proceeds to support SOTW)*

Selmer S-80 Alto moutpiece for sale, F facing, excellent condition, excellent price and proceeds will be given to SOTW. You can't loose.

Price: $35

This donation will be dedicated to Zoot Sims and his classic rendition of "Willow Weep for Me"

shipping and email in my signature below.

Steve


----------



## MJ (Apr 29, 2003)

*Runyon Custom Soprano 7, Red, with Spoiler*

This is a barely used red Runyon soprano sax mouthpiece with spoiler and lig.

Price: $25, which includes shipping in the continental US.

Ships from Gretna, NE 68028

My email: [email protected] DOT net

This donation is dedicated to the bands that ever played the Big Onion in Ravenna, Nebraska.


----------



## Steve Sullivan (Mar 4, 2003)

*Selmer S-80 Alto mouthpiece is sold*

The S-80 alto mouthpiece is sold. Thank you Mark, enjoy the mouthpiece.


----------



## MJ (Apr 29, 2003)

The Runyon sop mouthpiece is sold. Thank you, T. !


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Thank You*

Steve,

Thank You for an excellent fundraising idea and for your donation. 
It arrived safe and sound and it is very much appreciated and needed.

All the best for the Holiday season,
-Harri


----------



## paulwl (Jan 28, 2003)

*Classic NY Woodwind B5* tenor mouthpiece*

Very clean, lightly played, longer shank 1950s model. 
Original facing measures .070". $40.00. 
I'll pay shipping to US or Canada but _all $40_ goes to SOTW.
Write me

In memoriam Ray Nelson 1915-1994
lead sax and director, Bear Mountain Inn Orchestra
_"there's a small hotel..."_


----------



## Steve Sullivan (Mar 4, 2003)

*December is a good time to clean out your mouthpiece bin*

If you have a mouthpiece that you are not using consider selling it here and donating the proceeds.

I manage a website for my wife's dance studio and I know there is a fairly significant amount of expense involved i.e

1) Domain Registration and maintenance
2) Server fees
3) Licences for web tools etc..
4) And most significantly a very large time commitment to maintain everything.

Donating one mouthpiece seems to be a small price to pay to support the ongoing maintaineance costs of this forum, and ensure its continued success.

If you are looking for a mouthpiece, don't forget to check this link, my guess is that mouthpieces that are being donated will be very competively priced. I think the examples so far illustrate this.


----------



## Gandalfe (Feb 1, 2000)

Never been used RIA soprano sax silver (plated?) 5* mouthpiece, lig, and cap for $60. It is still in the original box! Donate using Paypal link at bottom of page. Once Harri confirms I will pay for the shipping anywhere in North America. International buyers should add $10 to the donation and I will ship overseas.


----------



## Saxhound (Feb 2, 2003)

*Meyer 5M Soprano*

Modern Meyer 5M soprano piece. Light scratching on beak (teeth) & back (ligature) but tip and rails are perfect. Includes a Vandoren inverted lig & cap.

$45 Paypal to Harri below gets it shipped in North America.
Shipping from Chicago area.
saxhound at aol dot com


----------



## Saxhound (Feb 2, 2003)

Sold. Thanks, Gandalfe.


----------



## Saxhound (Feb 2, 2003)

Let's bounce this back up the list. A very worthy cause, and so easy to do.

Tis the season....


----------



## km (Jan 26, 2004)

Selmer C** tenor S80 hard rubber mouthpiece - as new, in box with original foam insert & cap - no ligature as none came with it

still has UK sticker price on - £80.85 equals ~$140

suggest £50 in UK or $100 US - postage paid - on receipt of confirmation of funds received here

km


----------



## Keith Ridenhour (Feb 2, 2003)

*Lakey 6.3 tenor piece*

I bought it from a guy here on SOTW for 40 bucks and frankly it has a hard to play facing. So if you want a blank to play with I'll sell it you and I just want back the shipping costs. So 30 for the piece donated to SOTW and I want 7 dollars to ship it. Merry Xmas. K


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Gandalfe's ria mouthpiece SOLD*



Gandalfe said:


> Never been used RIA soprano sax silver (plated?) 5* mouthpiece, lig, and cap for $60. It is still in the original box! Donate using Paypal link at bottom of page. Once Harri confirms I will pay for the shipping anywhere in North America. International buyers should add $10 to the donation and I will ship overseas.





> -----------------------------------
> Payment Details
> -----------------------------------
> Total Amount: $60.00 USD
> ...


Thank you Gandalfe and "Doc Frazier" for supporting the SOTW Forum.

Very much appreciated,
-Harri


----------



## jbjazzman (Mar 6, 2003)

*New Style Selmer Alto "D" Soloist FS*

This is one of those current version copies of the old arch chamber
soloist pieces. They sell for about 120 bucks new. This one is not new,
has slight tooth marks, but is in overall excellent condtion. I got it to 
try side by side with my original soloists. Doesn't play better or worse
than my 30 year old soloist, so I'm going to stick with my old friend on
my Mark VI. Send Harri 50 bucks and I'll pay to ship it priority mail
anywhere in the US.
Thanks,
Jeff Brody near Orlando, Florida


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Jeff - Please check your PM. Thanks, Gary.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Donation received*



jbjazzman said:


> .................
> Send Harri 50 bucks and I'll pay to ship it priority mail
> anywhere in the US.
> Thanks,
> Jeff Brody near Orlando, Florida


Jeff and Gary,
50 dollars received via PayPal.
Thank you both very much,

-Harri


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Our pleasure (if I can speak for Jeff). We should be thanking you for SOTW.
Regards, Gary.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

I picked the mouthpiece up today and everything looks fine. Quick action by Jeff and everything was just as expected. Thanks again, Jeff.


----------



## thehighend (May 2, 2003)

Claude Lakey "Jazz" tenor mouthpiece, medium 6*3 facing. A classic piece, well used but still plays great. No lig/cap. List price is $95. For description and reviews, see: http://www.wwbw.com/Claude-Lakey-Rubber-Tenor-Sax-Mouthpiece-i33748.music

Sell for $38 ($35 to SOTW, and $3 for shipping from Oregon).

If interested, please send PM or email (the high end "at" gmx "dot" net). For email, remove spaces within the parentheses and make "at"[email protected] and "dot"=.


----------



## Ian on the Trent (Feb 14, 2005)

*Sold...and donation made to SOTW!!*

You Made A Payment Secure Transaction






















Payment Information

Your payment of $35.00 USD for the listed items. This credit card transaction will appear on your bill as "PAYPAL *SAXONTHEWEB". A payment receipt for this transaction has been sent to your email address.






















Item Title:







Donate a mouthpiece to SOTW (It will make you feel good)...on behalf of "thehighend" for his Claude Lakey "Jazz" tenor mpc.
Amount:







$35.00 USD Shipping & Handling:







$0.00 USD Quantity:







1 Total Amount:







$35.00 USD









Contact Information






















Business Name:







Harri Rautiainen Contact Email:







[email protected]


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Donation*

Yes,
I am confirming the payment.
Thanks Mike "thehighend" for your donation. Thanks Ian.


----------



## PaulNYC (Sep 25, 2003)

I have a Yamaha 4c it is New Old Stock from when I bought my horn (the mouthpiece is vintage 1989). This is a great student mouthpiece.

Price: $15 (for SOTW)
Shipping: $4 to Con US from New York City (for me)
if interested: contact me Paul_Elkouss atatatatatatatatsign hotmail.com


----------



## ralph lh (Apr 5, 2003)

*Huh!*

Ummmmm, I must be missing some previous info maybe? What's going on here? What are the mpcs for? How come they are being 'sold'?

Please educate me about this 'donation' thing.
Thanks
Ralph

Oops! Didn't realize I was coming in on page 2 of this thread. Now it makes cents.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

ralph lh said:


> Ummmmm, I must be missing some previous info maybe? What's going on here? What are the mpcs for? How come they are being 'sold'? Please educate me about this 'donation' thing.


Could you be more specific? What have you read on the first post on this thread that's not clear to you?


----------



## Keith Ridenhour (Feb 2, 2003)

*Its a steal!!!*

Just send me 5 dollars shipping and pay the forum whatever for a new Rico Royal Graftonite alto piece? Yes I said new!!! K


----------



## Tully (Feb 21, 2004)

Keith Ridenhour said:


> Just send me 5 dollars shipping and pay the forum whatever for a new Rico Royal Graftonite alto piece? Yes I said new!!! K


What facing?


----------



## Keith Ridenhour (Feb 2, 2003)

*A7*

A7


----------



## paulwl (Jan 28, 2003)

*Still available: Classic New York Woodwind Tenor B5**

Very clean, lightly played, longer shank 1950s model. 
Original facing measures .070".
$40.00 to Harri gets it shipped anywhere in the US or Canada.
Elsewhere, write me for shipping.

In memoriam Ray Nelson 1915-1994
lead sax and director, Bear Mountain Inn Orchestra
_"there's a small hotel..."_


----------



## thehighend (May 2, 2003)

Brand new Vandoren V5 T15 (close tip opening, great for a beginner) tenor mpc. See specs at:
http://www.wwbw.com/Vandoren-V5-Tenor-Sax-Mouthpiece-i50885.music
(WWBW price is $90, and shows list price as $167)
Donate $39 to Harri and cover $4 for USPS shipping (in USA, from Oregon) and it's yours.
You can send email by clicking on my username at left.


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

thehighend said:


> Brand new Vandoren V5 T15 (close tip opening, great for a beginner) tenor mpc. See specs at:
> http://www.wwbw.com/Vandoren-V5-Tenor-Sax-Mouthpiece-i50885.music
> (WWBW price is $90, and shows list price as $167)
> Donate $39 to Harri and cover $4 for USPS shipping (in USA, from Oregon) and it's yours.
> You can send email by clicking on my username at left.


I've emailed you on this.

Frank


----------



## thehighend (May 2, 2003)

I was confused/mistaken--the V5 is an ALTO mpc, not tenor. So, the facing is an A15. My apologies. Anyway, the same offer applies, but it is a new Vandoren V5 A15 mouthpiece.


----------



## paulwl (Jan 28, 2003)

*ALRIGHT, DAMMIT*

*Classic (*maybe not classic_al_) *NY Woodwind B5* tenor.*
Very clean, lightly played, longer shank etc etc. 
Original facing measures .070".
*$30.00* to Harri gets it shipped anywhere in the US or Canada. 
*And I will kick in $10 toward the greater good of SOTW myself.*
Outside Can/US, write me for shipping.


----------



## Ian on the Trent (Feb 14, 2005)

Let me help you make a donation to SOTW. I'm looking for a SOP mpc. I'm an intermediate player, use a Runyon Quantum 8 on a tenor, and am dabbling with a rented soprano (ostensibly rented for my teenage son). I quite enjoy the sop but the stock mpc is terrible. I don't want to spend a lot of coin but I do need a sop mpc. Anyone able to help me and SOTW out?

Cheers, Ian.


----------



## Saxaholic (Feb 4, 2003)

Ian, 

I've got a Meyer 6M with your name on it. $35 to Harri and it's yours. Sorry I didn't make a donation sooner!!

Saxaholic


----------



## thehighend (May 2, 2003)

Vandoren V5 A15 mouthpiece "donation level" dropped to $35, with a side $4 for s/h. New.


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

Saxaholic said:


> Ian,
> 
> I've got a Meyer 6M with your name on it. $35 to Harri and it's yours. Sorry I didn't make a donation sooner!!
> 
> Saxaholic


If Ian doesn't take it, I will.

Frank


----------



## Ian on the Trent (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey there Saxaholic....didn't check SOTW...is the mpc still available? Apologies for my slow reply.


----------



## Saxaholic (Feb 4, 2003)

Mouthpiece is still available. I guess first to PM or E-mail me snags it. [email protected] . Thanks.

Saxaholic


----------



## Ian on the Trent (Feb 14, 2005)

E-mail sent.


----------



## Ian on the Trent (Feb 14, 2005)

Hello Saxoholic. Payment made to Harri for the Meyer 6M Sop MPC. I'm sure he will reply soon. Many thanks


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Ian on the Trent said:


> Hello Saxoholic. Payment made to Harri for the Meyer 6M Sop MPC. I'm sure he will reply soon. Many thanks


Ian's payment reveived.

Thank you both for supporting this forum,
-Harri


----------



## Michael Ward (Feb 19, 2004)

New Bb Buffet clarinet piece with silver plate lig and cap.. came this week with my new clarinet... $25 plus $10 post. donate to harry and post to me.

[email protected]


----------



## Saxaholic (Feb 4, 2003)

Oops, forgot to check back here!! Sorry about that Ian, I'll send the piece out asap. And you're welcome Harri. Thank YOU for providing such a wonderful service and experience to saxophone players all over the world. 

Saxaholic


----------



## CrazyMusician (Feb 21, 2006)

Alright, and now is when I get a chance to support the website that I have grown to love so much... I am a University player, so of a decent level, just getting into playing the alto more so than other horns (been a bari player for forever lol) and am looking for a good metal jazz mouthpiece for my Series II Alto at a decent price...


----------



## thehighend (May 2, 2003)

Aforementioned Vandoren V5 A15 mouthpiece just sent to Canada... gone.


----------



## Saxaholic (Feb 4, 2003)

Hey Harri,

I've got a thread going in the marketplace to sell some pieces. I'm donating 10% of my sales to SOTW...how would you prefer payment when I sell these pieces? Paypal Im assuming? Shoot me an e-mail at [email protected] so we can figure it out and I can send some cash your way.

Ian, check your email.

Saxaholic


----------



## jpciii (Mar 10, 2003)

paulwl said:


> *Classic (*maybe not classic_al_) *NY Woodwind B5* tenor.*
> Very clean, lightly played, longer shank etc etc.
> Original facing measures .070".
> *$30.00* to Harri gets it shipped anywhere in the US or Canada.
> ...


Is this MP still available? Sent email.


----------



## selmerfan (Apr 4, 2006)

It's sold, sorry.


----------



## moontom (May 5, 2003)

*Geo Bundy tenor MP*

vintage...no idea exactly how old.

opened up to roughly a HR Link 6*.

plays great.

I paid $50 to have it worked on....it's worth at least that much to help sotw. but name the price.

ships from phila (buyer pays shipping)

entire sale goes to sotw.

thanks for looking!

questions: [email protected]


----------



## thehighend (May 2, 2003)

Vandoren A35 hard rubber alto mouthpiece. $39, and I'll pay for USPS shipping in the U.S., so all the $ will go to SOTW. Even without the kharmic benefits, a good deal on an excellent and high-quality French mouthpiece. Click on my username at left to send PM or email.


----------



## Morry (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm sorry I didn't see this thread sooner. I have no excuse for not donating some pieces to the cause. Here's what I have laying around.

Kessler tenor OL7 Plastic - sells new for $34.95. Make a $20 donation to Harri, and it's yours.

Kessler tenor 50OL7 50/50 compound - sells new for $54.95. Send Harri $35.

Vandoren alto V16 A6M - sells new for $81.95. Send Harri $50.

All pieces have been played with tooth patches so there are no marks, chips, etc. I'm sure I can find a cap for each, and I'lll try to hunt up a lig too, but make no promises.

I'll pay the shipping within the Continental U.S.


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

Morry -

I'll take the alto V16. Please confirm that it's available, and I'll send Harri payment.

Also PMd you.

Frank


----------



## Morry (Feb 2, 2003)

It's yours. Just Paypal Harri.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Morry said:


> It's yours. Just Paypal Harri.


Donation received, thanks Morry and Frank.


----------



## tjontheroad (Dec 22, 2005)

*Thanks SOTW*

I have a Runyon SR Tenor Sax Mouthpiece #11 in blue for donation to SOTW. It's been barely used and was $90 new. A $50 donation to SOTW takes it. Shipping to the USA included.

Click here for info on the Runyon SR

Also, a Selmer Paris S80 Soprano Sax Mouthpiece C*. Little used. It was $69.95 new, to you for $35 as a SOTW donation. Shipping to the USA included.

email me at [email protected] for photos

Ships from the Philadelphia, PA area

Tim


----------



## Tully (Feb 21, 2004)

Tim--check your e-mail regarding the SR.


----------



## tjontheroad (Dec 22, 2005)

Tully said:


> Tim--check your e-mail regarding the SR.


Reply sent. Pay Harri if all is good.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## tjontheroad (Dec 22, 2005)

Sale pending confirm from Harri on the SR. Thanks Tully and enjoy


----------



## Tully (Feb 21, 2004)

Payment sent.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Tully said:


> Payment sent.


Payment received:

Thank you tjontheroad and Tully.


----------



## tjontheroad (Dec 22, 2005)

tjontheroad said:


> Selmer Paris S80 Soprano Sax Mouthpiece C*. Little used. It was $69.95 new, to you for $35 as a SOTW donation. Shipping to the USA included.
> 
> email me at [email protected] for photos
> 
> Ships from the Philadelphia, PA area


You welcome Harri 

SR is shipped. S80 is still available in near new condition.

Tim


----------



## Rackety Sax (Apr 3, 2004)

This ain't a mouthpiece, but it is an attempted donation so I hope no one minds.

Original Remington LP release of Sigurd Rascher's recording of the Henry Brant Saxophone Concerto. The Concerto takes up one side of the recording, the other side has non-saxophone works by Peggy Glanville-Hicks and Dane Rhudyar. This recording has been out of print for 50 years, was reissued briefly in the 70s on an LP release that seems to be even rarer than the original, and has yet to make it onto CD. The LP is in excellent condition with light surface marks not affecting play and excellent sound. Jacket has one badly crinkled corner and typical soiling for a 50 year old album but seams are strong and intact. Saxophone playing is outstanding. I've seen several copies in worse condition than this, none in significantly better condition.

The last couple of these I sold on eBay went for $50 + shipping. A contribution to Harri of $35 gets this shipped by media mail in the U.S. If you are international, plan to add shipping at cost. Shipping from Chicago IL 60601.


----------



## tjontheroad (Dec 22, 2005)

tjontheroad said:


> Selmer Paris S80 Soprano Sax Mouthpiece C*. Little used. It was $69.95 new, to you for $35 as a SOTW donation. Shipping to the USA included.
> 
> email me at [email protected] for photos
> 
> ...


Hey all, this is still up for grabs. Make a donation now


----------



## Mark5047 (Apr 8, 2003)

TJ - I will take the sop C*. Payment sent.


----------



## tjontheroad (Dec 22, 2005)

Mark5047 said:


> TJ - I will take the sop C*. Payment sent.


Great! Email me your shipping info and get it out as soon as Harri confirms.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*payment received*



tjontheroad said:


> Great! Email me your shipping info and get it out as soon as Harri confirms.


Thank you TJ and Mark,
payment received with gratitude,

-Harri


----------

